# Time Signature in Cubase 12 LE am i this dumb?



## toddkreuz (Aug 22, 2022)

Leaping from Cubase artist 5 to Cubase 12 LE. i'm used to having the time sig 
right there in the transport. For some reason, i just can't seem to find it anywhere.
What am i missing?


----------



## toddkreuz (Aug 23, 2022)

Please guys, i'm looking at a million videos, and all i can find is how
to make a time signature track. All i want to do is set the time signature
for a song. Anybody? Please?


----------



## José Herring (Aug 23, 2022)

toddkreuz said:


> Leaping from Cubase artist 5 to Cubase 12 LE. i'm used to having the time sig
> right there in the transport. For some reason, i just can't seem to find it anywhere.
> What am i missing?


It's actually pretty hard to explain. But, on the bottom you need to find a space that's open, right click on it and make sure that Tempo and Time signature is selected. At least on Cubase Pro. I really know nothing about Cubase 12LE. 
On Cubase Pro I actually haven't found a way to get the Time signature to display on the top. I use Time Signature tracks anyway though.


----------



## Jaden Nikel (Dec 26, 2022)

Cubase 12 LE does not have time signature tracks, alternatively you can use Cntrl T to open the tempo track editor. I hope that helps.


----------

